# Sparring with A kyouskhosin Karate guy



## dnovice (May 30, 2009)

I've been sparring with a kyoukoshin karate guy under kyoukoshin rules. I'm having a few problems. 1) I'm not used to not striking to the head, 2) he keeps coming forward regardless of the punches I throw.

If you are not aware of kyoukoshin rules you cann't punch to the head but you can kick to the head. 

My initial solution to the above was front kick to his stomach or front leg. It worked for a bit, but i became too predicatable so he'd grab my leg. Also, I'd let him come in and really cock back my punch for added power and plow his side or stomach. 

Any other suggestions guys??? Is there anywhere in particular spot I can punch on the body (not necessarily a leverage spot) that hurts a lot. Nothing physically damaging since this is just a sparring session.


----------



## matsu (May 31, 2009)

ok from a complete numpty newbie point of view.... are you allowing him to stay in his range and not yours?#
most karate are point scoring techniques-jump in bang bang and out?(sorry karatekas) so surely we want to keep the gap closed so we are in tight with our short multi strikes and not on the end of his big kicks and punches?
i,m always being taught once i,m in contact..... STICK!
keep shutting him down?
not sure if thats of any use??
matsu


----------



## oxy (May 31, 2009)

matsu said:


> most karate are point scoring techniques-jump in bang bang and out?(sorry karatekas)



I think Kyokushin is different from what you're thinking of.


----------



## mook jong man (May 31, 2009)

From my experience of sparring with people from other styles it is a waste of time unless you are allowed to do your thing which is to hit them in the head.

 If you pull the strikes back from their head they tend to not acknowledge the strike and just carry on with what ever they were doing like it never happened . Sometimes it is because they didn't actually see the strike , because they are not used to the speed of Wing Chun punches. 

Human eyes have a bit of a hard time picking up fast movement coming directly at them , which is another reason why we punch this way . Our eyes were primarily designed to be surveying the savannah for predators or prey in a side to side scanning movement. Anyway thats enough of the David Attenborough talk.

Everything Matsu said was spot on , I would just add that I think you may get into a habit of not protecting your head from punches which is not realistic because in the street they are generally going to attack with a flurry of windmill punches trying to knock your block off.

You can keep doing what you are doing with your mate if you enjoy it , but I think that to get the most out of your training you should both invest in some head gear ( the type with a plastic cage over the face ) , some mouth guards , some groin guards , TKD chest protectors , some shin pads and some light bag gloves or sparring gloves. 

With all this stuff on you can train pretty realistically , but that doesn't mean it is a licence to smash each others heads in . 

 I did this type of training and my brain is still intact , truth be known I probably lost more brain cells from alcohol and a certain green herb in my younger days. 

It just takes commonsense and a regard for safety , before we started my mate and I would give each other a couple of free shots in the face to determine what level of force we both were happy in taking . You should not train like this all the time but it certainly should be a regular part of your training.

In the course of the sparring we would try to not go beyond this level of force , occasionally you would get a rush of blood and retaliate with a punch that was harder than what you meant , but it was still well with in the realms of safety.

Now for tactics , the reason he is grabbing your leg is because of the artificial way you are sparring , he doesn't have to worry about using his hands to protect his head from punches so he can afford to use them to grab your leg.

Counters: If he grabs your leg , keep the angle in your grabbed leg , transfer all your weight down on to the captured leg and drop it to the floor , this means he will be carrying your whole body weight in his hands this will pull him down into range for a Chum Kiu uppercut to the face or elbow etc.

 Alternatively capture his neck and put him in a Guillotine choke.
Another thing is don't kick so high for him to grab , aim a low heel kick at his shin or kneecap everytime he advances . The low heel kick and the chain punching are your bread and butter defences and attacks . 

Are you telegraphing your kick? Or is the kick retracting too slowly?
Make sure the kick is whipped out and back into your stance , practice your kicking in front of the mirror alternating each side , try to minimise the shoulder movement , that is probably how he is reading your kick.

Don't cock your fist back for power , you might have a powerful strike , but you are compromising your defence , keep your hands out in front of you in the correct angles. 

If you want to ramp up the realism a bit have another friend attack you with a training knife at random from the side , as you are busy sparring the other bloke. Because that is exactly the type of thing that happens in the real world.

Don't train by Kyokushin rules or any other rules for that matter , train for what you will face on the street which is no rules .
Train hard and realistic , but train safe.


----------



## seasoned (May 31, 2009)

When ever you bring you game to someone else's party, it never is favorable. He is at home with what he is doing, where you are limited. These guys like to bang, and can take shots to the body, so friend or no friend, you put yourself in a bad situation. Good luck.


----------



## Chris Parker (May 31, 2009)

Hi,

I see from your profile that your art is Wing Chun, is there a reason you're sparring a Kyokushin practitioner? Is it just working out with a friend, or are you attempting to gain a little knowledge outside of your usual experience?

As Seasoned said, taking on someone on their home turf can be a risky thing to do... in fact, our primary tactic is to take any opponent out of their area of expertise or comfort asap (ie if they are a grappler, hit them or kick them, if they prefer kicks, strike or grapple etc). The concept is simple: if they are experienced and confident at one thing, odds are that they have a significant advantage over you (if you are less experienced or confident). So move them to a place where you are more confident and experienced than they are, and you win back your advantage. 

If you are attempting to test yourself and your art against his, then my advice is to ignore his rules, and fight by your own. If that includes head strikes, use them. He will not be used to defending against them, and will get hit (lose), although he will eventually get used to it and tighten his defence (which will only serve him better in the long run, really).

By being aware of his rules (limitations) as well as your own tactical methods, you will find that your success will be greater than trying to fight under the opponents restrictions. Just realise that if you follow this path, your friend may not immediately recognise the benefit they can gain, and may tell you you're cheating, or not being fair. This shouldn't matter. They will either get better and understand, or you will stop sparring together.


----------



## wushuguy (May 31, 2009)

You can try sticking, to help them "play your game"
try to control the situation, make him plat your level.
Most other styles hate sticking and having their arms trapped up.
Like said before, don't cock back the first strike. 

One thing I like to do when sparring, is to bait the opponent. Don't be so aggressive right away, let him think he has got you, you can even "screw up" your fighting stance, so as soon as he rushes in, you can trap his arms up and get your clear shot.

Or you can taunt him, for example, you can use jut sau, but change the hand position to index finger and thumb make "L" shape. after you successfully redirect his strikes a few times, and perhaps had a few good counter strikes, then as some young teens do, put it on your forehead and taunt the guy. and continue to use your modified technique every once in a while.
If allowed to speak during the match, you can also taunt him by calling out your motions. Kinda funny, but it works. For example you can cry out, "if you don't like my bong sau, then fak u" When I was younger my friends and I sparred with others often and this is what we did.

Not punching to the head should be ok, because this is wing chun you can aim for anything on the center line!

If trapping isn't allowed, you can use "sloppy punches" to punch his punch out of the way and still control his movements so you can get your shots in.
As for kicking, unless you're good at it, better keep it defensive. 

You mention that he keeps coming forward even though you punch. Are you landing the punches, perhaps he is trying to intimidate you, or is trapping/grappling part of their style?

Don't be intimidated by someone closing on you, use your footwork to keep him off your centerline, but keep your angles of attack open. If allowed to strike the ribs or side of the body, might as well roll around him when he comes forward and strike there. If throwing or take down is allowed, when he rushes you, you can do a 3 angle walk around and turn around to his back side (so now he is standing with his back to you), grab both his shoulders and pull him straight down and drop him. That's a difficult thing to do, have to be fast, but if you can pull it off, it will get him psychologically, then he'll be easier for you to handle later.


----------



## dnovice (May 31, 2009)

matsu said:


> ok from a complete numpty newbie point of view.... are you allowing him to stay in his range and not yours?#
> most karate are point scoring techniques-jump in bang bang and out?(sorry karatekas) so surely we want to keep the gap closed so we are in tight with our short multi strikes and not on the end of his big kicks and punches?
> i,m always being taught once i,m in contact..... STICK!
> keep shutting him down?
> ...


 
Hi Matsu, 

I try to stay out of range the range of his kicks or punches. Then I throw punches and kicks from this distance for a while and finally I fake and blitz him by sticking to him. At the moment, the philosophy I'm working with is once I'm in I finish him off (and this should take seconds) but if I can't finish him of I back of and do it a again. lol. I don't like trading punches or being predictable. 

So you can visualize kyoukoshin rules here is a clip of a Wing chun guy fighting a karate guy under Kyoukoshin rules.


----------



## dnovice (May 31, 2009)

oxy said:


> I think Kyokushin is different from what you're thinking of.


 
Hi Oxy, 

you are right. In kyokushin karate (at least from what I have experienced and seen on "gulp" Youtube) they like you close so they can kick you and punch you. Also, they are very conditioned to taking body shots.


----------



## dnovice (May 31, 2009)

Hi Mook jong man,




mook jong man said:


> If you pull the strikes back from their head they tend to not acknowledge the strike and just carry on with what ever they were doing like it never happened . Sometimes it is because they didn't actually see the strike , because they are not used to the speed of Wing Chun punches.


 
Yes, this happens a lot when I point spar with another friend, who doesn't have protective equipment.



mook jong man said:


> Everything Matsu said was spot on , I would just add that I think you may get into a habit of not protecting your head from punches which is not realistic because in the street they are generally going to attack with a flurry of windmill punches trying to knock your block off.


 
This is very true. Its something I'm keeping in the back of my mind. I always keep my arms up at my head level. 



mook jong man said:


> You can keep doing what you are doing with your mate if you enjoy it , but I think that to get the most out of your training you should both invest in some head gear ( the type with a plastic cage over the face ) , some mouth guards , some groin guards , TKD chest protectors , some shin pads and some light bag gloves or sparring gloves.


 
We use protective gear. However, I haven't used my head gear yet.





mook jong man said:


> I did this type of training and my brain is still intact


hahaha. good thing right.





mook jong man said:


> It just takes commonsense and a regard for safety , before we started my mate and I would give each other a couple of free shots in the face to determine what level of force we both were happy in taking . You should not train like this all the time but it certainly should be a regular part of your training.


 
Right now, I'm trying to work on focusing on places other than the head so I don't truly mind sparring under kyoukoshin rules. Eventually, we'll add punches to the head, which I'm certain will make him hesitate before brazenly steping in. 




mook jong man said:


> Now for tactics , the reason he is grabbing your leg is because of the artificial way you are sparring , he doesn't have to worry about using his hands to protect his head from punches so he can afford to use them to grab your leg.


 
I agree. The more things you have to worry about the harder it is to pull of a grab.



mook jong man said:


> Counters: If he grabs your leg , keep the angle in your grabbed leg , transfer all your weight down on to the captured leg and drop it to the floor , this means he will be carrying your whole body weight in his hands this will pull him down into range for a Chum Kiu uppercut to the face or elbow etc.


 
nice. I'll try that without the face shot. Then once we start allowing punches to the face I'll start doing this.



mook jong man said:


> Alternatively capture his neck and put him in a Guillotine choke.


 
I like this. 




mook jong man said:


> Are you telegraphing your kick? Or is the kick retracting too slowly?


 
I don't think I'm telegraphing my kick, although I could be. I try to feint with my hand or other leg before launching out my kick. 



mook jong man said:


> Make sure the kick is whipped out and back into your stance , practice your kicking in front of the mirror alternating each side , try to minimise the shoulder movement , that is probably how he is reading your kick.


 
I was using it more as a push back kick so I don't retract it too fast. 



mook jong man said:


> Don't cock your fist back for power , you might have a powerful strike , but you are compromising your defence , keep your hands out in front of you in the correct angles.


 
True. thanks.



mook jong man said:


> If you want to ramp up the realism a bit have another friend attack you with a training knife at random from the side , as you are busy sparring the other bloke. Because that is exactly the type of thing that happens in the real world.


 
I like this especially having someone step in randomly with a weapon. It teaches awareness. However, I do not think I'm at that level yet. I polish my one man tactics first. Then, I'll start sparring multiple partners. 



mook jong man said:


> Don't train by Kyokushin rules or any other rules for that matter , train for what you will face on the street which is no rules .


I have a habit of simply taking head shots and neglecting attacking the body. I am okay with fighting under kyoukoshin rules for now so that I make it a habit to also work the body. Eventually, we move to allowing head shots with both hands and legs.


mook jong man said:


> Train hard and realistic , but train safe.


 
Thank you.


----------



## dnovice (May 31, 2009)

Hello Chris,



Chris Parker said:


> Hi,
> 
> I see from your profile that your art is Wing Chun, is there a reason you're sparring a Kyokushin practitioner?


 
I have only learned wing chun formally, no other martial art. Although I do know some BJJ, boxing etc moves. 



Chris Parker said:


> Is it just working out with a friend, or are you attempting to gain a little knowledge outside of your usual experience?


It is just working out with a friend to allow us both to grow as fighters. 



Chris Parker said:


> As Seasoned said, taking on someone on their home turf can be a risky thing to do... in fact, our primary tactic is to take any opponent out of their area of expertise or comfort asap (ie if they are a grappler, hit them or kick them, if they prefer kicks, strike or grapple etc). The concept is simple: if they are experienced and confident at one thing, odds are that they have a significant advantage over you (if you are less experienced or confident). So move them to a place where you are more confident and experienced than they are, and you win back your advantage.


 
This is very true. I'm doing it to learn to work the body.



Chris Parker said:


> If you are attempting to test yourself and your art against his,


 
This is a not a my art is better than yours spar. I'm just trying to learn to handle different scenarios, and to work on my weaknesses. Whenever I do see an opening for a head shot I take note of it in my mind. In a real fight, I will use it.


----------



## geezer (May 31, 2009)

dnovice said:


> So you can visualize kyoukoshin rules here is a clip of a Wing chun guy fighting a karate guy under Kyoukoshin rules.



Boy that looked ridiculous. With the "no head shot rule" the Kyoukushin fighter bent forward, dropped his guard and led with his head, totally unprotected. 

I did notice that the Chunner tried a neck grab and knee strike to some good effect, but he didn't repeat this often. Was this disallowed too? 

If you want to try playing this game, I would suggest being _very aggressive_. Don't hang back, make an opening and press forward. Try to unbalance him with a hard kick to the legs, blitz inside with chain punches to the chest, then grab the back of his neck and give repeated "kwai Jarn" or diagonal hacking elbow strikes to his collar bone and chest. Or grab his neck with both hands, Muay Thai style, and have at him in the gut with your knees. Both of these approaches are simple and, as you requested in your first post, they hurt a lot.

Then, to be fair, invite him to play your game for a while.


----------



## dnovice (May 31, 2009)

Hello Wushuguy,


wushuguy said:


> You can try sticking, to help them "play your game"


 
I found blitzing and then sticking to him to be very effective especially when coupled with trapping. 


Chris Parker said:


> try to control the situation, make him plat your level.


I try to make it as unpredictable as possible by changing ranges. When I get into the wing chun range, it is very sudden and overwhelming (at least thats what I'm working on.) I keep going until he sorta curls up and gives me his side, which is when I move to his side to get out of reach of both of his hands. I then lay it on him, without any head shots. 



Chris Parker said:


> Most other styles hate sticking and having their arms trapped up.


 
I like trapping so long as his hands are low and around his chest area, and within an easy reach.




Chris Parker said:


> One thing I like to do when sparring, is to bait the opponent. Don't be so aggressive right away, let him think he has got you, you can even "screw up" your fighting stance, so as soon as he rushes in, you can trap his arms up and get your clear shot.


haha. you fight like genki sudo, eh. I'd do that in a real fight not in our sparring session though. 







Chris Parker said:


> If trapping isn't allowed, you can use "sloppy punches" to punch his punch out of the way and still control his movements so you can get your shots in.


Trapping is allowed.



Chris Parker said:


> As for kicking, unless you're good at it, better keep it defensive.


 
I'm pretty ok with kicks. I use then mainly to maintain distance and to serve out punishment while staying on the outside, ie. before I make it to the wing chun range.



Chris Parker said:


> You mention that he keeps coming forward even though you punch. Are you landing the punches, perhaps he is trying to intimidate you, or is trapping/grappling part of their style?


Hmm. I am landing my punches and do stop him here and there. Still, because of his background in kyoukoshin his body is very conditioned to taking hits so sloppy punches don't work. I try to throw precise punches. Throwing in the occasional cocked back punch makes him lean forward to protect his stomach leaving his side open and him kinda flat footed (exactly what I want.) But this happens sparingly. I want to be able to do it over and over.  


Chris Parker said:


> Don't be intimidated by someone closing on you, use your footwork to keep him off your centerline, but keep your angles of attack open. If allowed to strike the ribs or side of the body, might as well roll around him when he comes forward and strike there. If throwing or take down is allowed, when he rushes you, you can do a 3 angle walk around and turn around to his back side (so now he is standing with his back to you), grab both his shoulders and pull him straight down and drop him. That's a difficult thing to do, have to be fast, but if you can pull it off, it will get him psychologically, then he'll be easier for you to handle later.


 
Thanks chris.


----------



## wushuguy (May 31, 2009)

Since its you and your friend that are training just to get better, I like geezer suggestion, invite him to play by wing chun rules, to see how he would fare. and why not try relaxing the rules a bit once in a while or try to find a mutually agreed as realistic as possible set, no need to be too rigid because always practicing according to a set of sparring rules, you can develop bad habits like leaving your head out because it's an off limits target.


----------



## mook jong man (May 31, 2009)

I think you should practice more Chi sau sparring , with just aiming strikes at the body . Work on punches and palm strikes to the chest , and palm strikes to the sides of the ribcage.

 Generally speaking if you can get these targets against a Wing Chun guy with good Chi sau then you should be able to penetrate the defences of most people .
And if you can get to the chest easily enough it means you can also get to the head.
But I don't know your situation whether you have anyone that you can do Chi sau sparring with.


----------



## Yodacow (May 31, 2009)

dnovice said:


> Hi Matsu,
> 
> I try to stay out of range the range of his kicks or punches. Then I throw punches and kicks from this distance for a while and finally I fake and blitz him by sticking to him. At the moment, the philosophy I'm working with is once I'm in I finish him off (and this should take seconds) but if I can't finish him of I back of and do it a again. lol. I don't like trading punches or being predictable.
> 
> So you can visualize kyoukoshin rules here is a clip of a Wing chun guy fighting a karate guy under Kyoukoshin rules.



the wing chun guy didnt use any wing chun


----------



## mook jong man (May 31, 2009)

If that was a Wing Chun guy which I highly doubt then he needs to give himself a triple uppercut and end it all now .

 Because obviously he has failed to grasp even the most basic of Wing Chun concepts .  :duh:


----------



## matsu (May 31, 2009)

that was wing chun?..... not from where i come from, and i,m still crap!!

mate, apart from my post, it looks like this forum has turned up some great advice yet again!......altho i feel good that mook esp said i was right YAY!!!!! woop woop!!
looking from that clip i would take his elbow and turn so far round i could batter him from the side or even better behind!
matsu


----------



## Chris Parker (Jun 1, 2009)

dnovice said:


> Thanks chris.


 
Hi dnovice,

Never want to steal someone else's credit, the thanks go to Wushuguy here...

But while I'm here, a couple of things. A few times now you have mentioned that you are seeing things and not acting, but "in a real fight I would". My recommendation is to act in training as you would in a fight, otherwise all you are doing is training yourself to see and not act. You may find youself in a situation where you get hit, and find youself thinking "his head's open", and just watching it while you keep getting hit. Not the best situation, and avoidable if you approach things a little differently.

You also said that this is basically an exercise to improve both of you as fighters, so let's take this opportunity to improve both of you. By using your art fully (strikes to the head), you will force your friend to improve his defence against unfamiliar attacks, as well as improving your ability to take the harder shots that Kyokushin practitioners tend to prefer.


----------



## dnovice (Jun 1, 2009)

Yodacow said:


> the wing chun guy didnt use any wing chun


 


mook jong man said:


> If that was a Wing Chun guy which I highly doubt then he needs to give himself a triple uppercut and end it all now .
> 
> Because obviously he has failed to grasp even the most basic of Wing Chun concepts . :duh:


 
Haha. yeah its amazing how many people can't really apply their wing chun.:soapbox:


----------



## blindsage (Jun 2, 2009)

Coming from a Kyokushin background and having sparred a few chunners, let me give you some advice.  First, if you're playing by his rules you are at a severe disadvantage, talk to him about at least using headgear so there can be some head contact.  This might be difficult, Kyokushin guys are stubborn about their way of sparring being the 'best'.  But push the issue.  Just remember, if you can hit to the head, so can he (and Kyokushin people hit hard), don't assume you'll just be better.  

Secondly, the reason, imho, your hits aren't that effective is not just because Kyokushin guys are conditioned to take hits (and really it's just having gotten use to it, nothing special), but because Wing Chun style hits are most effective to vulnerable parts of the body, and not so much to places like the chest (where most Kyokushin punching goes), unless you really know how to root in a fight and really use your structure.  This isn't to say vertical punches aren't strong, but most chunners I've known aren't great at using them properly under pressure.

Thirdly, don't just use your kicks as distance makers.  This is a great opportunity to explore the potent use of Wing Chung straight kicks as stop technique.  Hit his thighs when he throw kicks, off setting his balance this way will discourage the crap out of him.  And hit his legs when you're inside and he's not expecting it as well.

Fourth, Enshin Karate is an off-shoot of Kyokushin.  It incorporated a lot of side stepping, circular stepping, and 45 degree angle movement because of how linear most Kyokushin fighters move.  Use this to your advantage.  If they haven't incorporated any Enshin technique this guy should be pretty easy to move around.  He will probably be pretty committed to moving straight foward, keep changing your angle.

And think outside the box: if your bon sau happen to put your elbow into his round house kick- 'oops'.

But don't forget Wing Chun targets the centerline, Kyokushin fighters invite their opponent into their centerline because they don't allow shots to the groin, throat or face in their sparring so they are only minimally concerned about protecting those (though you do get hit in them more than is fun).  A kyokushin fighter think "go ahead hit me in my torso, I'll take the shot and then knock you the f*** out".  So you may need to think differently and approach the whole sparring scenario differently, especially if you're going to let him dictate the terms.


----------



## dnovice (Jun 2, 2009)

blindsage said:


> Coming from a Kyokushin background and having sparred a few chunners, let me give you some advice.


 
awesome.



blindsage said:


> First, if you're playing by his rules you are at a severe disadvantage,


 
I don't think its that bad of a disadvantage. I am learning a lot from this kind of sparring. I am adapting to rules. For me, my aim is to become a not only a good wing chunner but first and foremost I want to be a great fighter. For that I need to be able to adapt. 

That said though, we will eventually move on to whole body sparring once I get used to working the body... (I have a tendency to always go for the head.



blindsage said:


> Kyokushin people hit hard. [\quote]
> 
> Yes they do! Its good conditioning so long as they don't catch me one my face. (thats for the girlfriend:uhyeah: )
> 
> ...


----------



## dnovice (Jun 2, 2009)

Chris Parker said:


> . A few times now you have mentioned that you are seeing things and not acting, but "in a real fight I would". My recommendation is to act in training as you would in a fight, otherwise all you are doing is training yourself to see and not act.


 
There is that danger of fighting the same way i train. I know that, but i want to work on attacking the body first. Very soon my friend and I will be moving to full body sparring. He is helping me train for a competition I want to take part in. 

I also have another sparring partner with whom the whole body is a target. If things go as planned I should be able to get another sparring partner, making three. (He used to be my wing chun brother so it'll be great for both of us.)


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jun 2, 2009)

I agree with what Blind sage said: you're at a disadvantage. Not just because you are unfamilar the rules, but that you're unfamilar with the method of fighting.
Something that might help, as crazy as this is going to sound, you might need to learn a little Kyokushin. Those guys move differently then most Martial Artists, they hit differently, they block differently, they abosrob blows differently. Believe it or not, something that might help you combat Kyokushin, is learning Kyokushin.
Wing Chun guys are the same way, there is a distinct and very noticable method of moving and fighting. The techniques are very disimilar to what most other styles do. All other things being equal, this puts you at an advantage. But, I'm going to geuss that you're freind has more experince then you do. Not nessicarily in Kyokushin, but in general in Martial Arts. This training makes it easier for him to make you play his game. Just play you're game, and you should be fine.


----------



## dnovice (Jun 2, 2009)

CuongNhuka said:


> I agree with what Blind sage said: you're at a disadvantage. Not just because you are unfamilar the rules, but that you're unfamilar with the method of fighting.


No. I agree with you guys. However, I think i can work with these rules. At least for now. And because I'm stubborn enough to want to beat other people under their rules. ;-) First and foremost though, I want to learn to be a better fighter period... with rules or without. 



CuongNhuka said:


> Something that might help, as crazy as this is going to sound, you might need to learn a little Kyokushin. Those guys move differently then most Martial Artists, they hit differently, they block differently, they abosrob blows differently. Believe it or not, something that might help you combat Kyokushin, is learning Kyokushin.


 
True. I'm doing fine with wing chun by itself though. This is not to say I don't use karate kicks, boxing punches, muy thai kicks etc... I do on the outer ranges. But I use wing chun to segway into the WC range and then its all wing chun on the inside.



CuongNhuka said:


> But, I'm going to geuss that you're freind has more experince then you do. Not nessicarily in Kyokushin, but in general in Martial Arts.


 Absolutely, right!



CuongNhuka said:


> This training makes it easier for him to make you play his game. Just play you're game, and you should be fine.


 
I'm not all about winning when sparring now. The main focus is to learn to use my WC more effectively. He is actually pressing me hard so that I can be prepared for my competition in July. Hopefully, I'll have good news for you guys then:mst:


----------



## blindsage (Jun 2, 2009)

Here's a video of a chunner sparring a kickboxer and embarrassing him. This is actually one of my favorite vids for showing the possibilities of Wing Chun. The guy is really good at fighting based on Wing Chun principles. I think copying some of his stratedy may work well for you.





 
The only thing he doesn't seem to have to worry about is low kicks, the kickboxer throws maybe one. Not sure how he would deal with them.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jun 2, 2009)

dnovice said:


> No. I agree with you guys. However, I think i can work with these rules. At least for now. And because I'm stubborn enough to want to beat other people under their rules. ;-) First and foremost though, I want to learn to be a better fighter period... with rules or without.


 
Rules aside, I'm sure the different method of fighting is (or was) very awkward at first.



dnovice said:


> True. I'm doing fine with wing chun by itself though. This is not to say I don't use karate kicks, boxing punches, muy thai kicks etc... I do on the outer ranges. But I use wing chun to segway into the WC range and then its all wing chun on the inside.


 
I meant that more as an idea if you were being PWNed by this guy. If that is the case, I would recommd what I said earlier. If it's a somewhat even match, just do better about playing your own game, and you'll be fine.



dnovice said:


> I'm not all about winning when sparring now. The main focus is to learn to use my WC more effectively.


 
Gotcha. If you're planning on making this a heavy commitment, learning another style may make this easier. Filipino styles are obvious, as are Kickboxing/Muay Thai, and BJJ. Other styles I (personnaly) like are: Judo, Aikido, Shotokan. I say these styles as an idea for you to get outside your comfort zone. But, even being outside that zone, you should be able to get material that can be applied to Wing Chun. Feel free to ask me how I know.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







dnovice said:


> He is actually pressing me hard so that I can be prepared for my competition in July. Hopefully, I'll have good news for you guys then:mst:


 
??? 
What am I missing?


----------



## Domino (Jun 3, 2009)

blindsage said:


> Here's a video of a chunner sparring a kickboxer and embarrassing him. This is actually one of my favorite vids for showing the possibilities of Wing Chun. The guy is really good at fighting based on Wing Chun principles. I think copying some of his stratedy may work well for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for bringing this up, nice techniques and decent application.


----------



## dnovice (Jun 4, 2009)

blindsage said:


> Here's a video of a chunner sparring a kickboxer and embarrassing him. This is actually one of my favorite vids for showing the possibilities of Wing Chun. The guy is really good at fighting based on Wing Chun principles. I think copying some of his stratedy may work well for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Great Video with good usage of technique Blindsage. Simple but effect. 



CuongNhuka said:


> What am I missing?


 
I plan on entering a full contact CMA contest this July. Thats why I'm training hard.


----------



## blindsage (Jun 4, 2009)

Ahhh, smart to spar with a Kyokushin fighter then.


----------

